# Hickory Nuts



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I went on a hike yesterday and the hickory nuts were already falling and I saw and heard the squirrels dropping them. I could see the remnants of the green shells to where they were eating them as well. I don't remember them dropping this early. Is it normal for them to be dropping before we're even into August?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a black walnut tree in my yard and it has been dropping nuts too. It usually doesn't start dropping nuts until late August/early September. I think all the rain and wind have knocked down more nuts than the tree actually dropped on it's own.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

What Meats said.. Just all this rain has everything early. Most of whats falling isn't quite ripe but there's just soooooo many of them. We have red oaks and hickory's right around the house and there full of nuts. ANY wind and it pretty near rains acorns. Have to blow the drive off almost every day. 
Whats got me scratching me head is that we have gray squirrels already cutting some of the acorns and there not even ripe yet. Just hope it's not a sign of yet another hard long winter.


----------

